# Nov '66 Stingray Deluxe 3 Speed



## danfitz1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Probably put too much into this one, but who cares! Couldn't pass it up. The bike was stored properly, so the paint and chrome are well preserved.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 2, 2018)

That's a beautiful bike. Wow.


----------



## stoney (Dec 5, 2018)

I agree with your "who cares". Sometimes you have to go for it, as you did with that Stingray. I have done it more than once with my passions. I am also sure many of us here have also done it. It is your bike does not matter if some may disagree. He is a handsome one.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 6, 2018)

I absolutely agree...


----------

